
Show HN: Solving SQL's schema rigidity - b0ti
http://raijindb.com/intro
======
ssijak
You tell that like “rigidity“ is a problem? Btw look at stuff like jsonb in
postgres.

~~~
b0ti
The linked page already talks about jsonb in postgres. Feel free to read it!
:)

